# HP 2210 all in one



## baron (Nov 24, 2009)

My HP will not scan. I used the scan about two weeks ago and it worked fine. But tried last night and it says I have to insert disk and click ok. I reinserted my disc but that did not work. Checked out HP web sites plus others to see what I could do with no luck. Tried resetting my computer that did not work. One site said to reinstall a driver. I don't know what a driver is.

Any one know how I can get my scaner to work again??


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 24, 2009)

The driver is the software that makes the equipment work. It will probably be located on the CD that came with the scanner. Perhaps you should try to re load that CD?


----------



## baron (Nov 24, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> The driver is the software that makes the equipment work. It will probably be located on the CD that came with the scanner. Perhaps you should try to re load that CD?



Thanks I did that last night and still my scanner will not work. In fact I have 2 disk and tried them both. HP is the worst from what I'm learning.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 24, 2009)

baron said:


> DD2009 said:
> 
> 
> > The driver is the software that makes the equipment work. It will probably be located on the CD that came with the scanner. Perhaps you should try to re load that CD?
> ...



Well, they are generally more economically priced, but their equipment should work. You may need to call their tech support and have their technician walk you through setup. He may even be able to remote into your pc and set it up himself.


----------



## Curt (Nov 24, 2009)

HP really is awful. I have had so many product failures with their stuff - computers and printers. I won't buy them anymore. We have three Macs and a new Canon printer.


----------



## TheDow (Nov 24, 2009)

I genuinely like HP's printer products, both for price and functionality. That being said, when there's a problem, it's usually a pain to get it actually fixed. They're big ones for ignoring or denying problems.

A couple questions.

1) Are you using Windows 7 or Windows Vista? I've heard problems with Vista randomly deleting the printer, and have experienced the same with Windows 7.

2) Have you gone to 24/7 Online support for HP's Home and Home Office Products - HP Customer Care (United States - English) and checked out the software downloads for your product? Assuming that what you have is the PSC 2210 All-In-One, and not one of the v or xi models, this is the page I'm talking about:

HP PSC 2210 All-in-One Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

I recommend clicking the Software & Driver Download link, selecting your operating system (making sure to pick the correct version, whether you have 32- or 64-bit), and downloading the Full Feature Software and Driver. (If you are using Windows XP or Mac OSX.)

If you are using Windows Vista or Windows 7, the problem may be more complex, as the driver for your product (the software that tells Windows how to run your device) is included in those operating systems. Let us know which version of Windows you're running (if you're running Windows.)


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

You might try uninstalling the hardware and related software, then reboot your computer and do a fresh install of the software. If the software (or driver) is there and corrupted, the installation disk might see it as already installed, and not install over it. (It shouldn't act like that, but some software writers leave a lot to be desired.)


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 24, 2009)

The key is to know which OS you are using. Then you need to uninstall the printer. Try to do it from Add/Remove Programs, and if that will not work, uninstall it from the Printers dialog.

Download the drivers and software from the HP site. The scanning capability of HP AIO (all in ones) is usually linked to HP software being installed (even though that software mostly stinks).

The starting page for downloading, depending on your OS, is:

Select your operating system HP PSC 2210 All-in-One Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

HPs are good hardware, with unbelievably bad software (drivers).


----------



## baron (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm using Windows XP and I have uninstalled printer three time with no success. Have found that HP printer are something else. Like I can not use a refilled ink cartridge have to buy a new one every time. Which is 10 to 15 dollars more.

Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 2, 2009)

I hear you. HP hardware is reliable, but there software is really bad.


----------



## thegospel (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you resolved the issue? Do you get any error messages at any point (i.e. install, uninstall)?


----------

